
Tell HN: I am tired of programming, this is what I am doing next - klaut
If I write one more line of code I think I&#x27;m going to puke.<p>This may be burn-out or it may be not. The point is, I do not want to do programming anymore. I am sick of it.<p>I am changing my career path, and I want to do it as quickly as humanly possible... 100 days to STOP being a programmer.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;100daystogo.co
======
yetanotheracc
The post definitely does read like a sales copy. Way to go!

~~~
klaut
That's the finest compliment I could've got. Thank you! :)

------
zhte415
Cool. But don't give up a little bit of coding. For example, the email signup
link you have - make that a sign-up box.

A lot of marketers would give gold for what you'd consider trivial.

------
insoluble
> If I write one more line of code I think I'm going to puke.

This sounds like the result of tech-nausea training, similar to A Clockwork
Orange but for code offenders. I feel sorry for you, but I guess this was
meant to be. On a serious note, I could see nausea becoming associated with
programming from prolonged use of a computer in an uncomfortable/awkward
environment, or even from needing better eyeglasses. Nevertheless, wherever
happiness beckons, ye shall be driven.

------
klaut
clickable link: [http://100daystogo.co](http://100daystogo.co)

------
TheAlchemist
Good luck !

~~~
klaut
Thank you!

------
hackatroll
Why not do both?

